# Can I extend the expiration on my $500 Audi Goodwill gift card?



## schnelldiesel1 (Apr 24, 2017)

I just noticed that it expires at the end of this month. I have no plans for using it, I was actually planning on selling it off. Will Audi extend the expiration or replace this card for me?

I wonder if I can use this gift card to buy a new gift card?


----------



## thatvagguy (Oct 20, 2015)

Here in Canada I know they can't extend them or replace them, I don't know for sure but I imagine Audi USA would have the same policy


----------

